# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  ولولا ثلاث هن من عيشة الفتى ..

## عصام البشير

الحمد لله
مما اشتهر على الألسنة قول الشاعر الجاهلي طرفة بن العبد في معلقته:
ولولا ثلاث هن من لذة الفتى *** وجدك لم أحفل متى قام عودي
فمنهن سبق العاذلات بشربة *** كميت متى ما تعل بالماء تزبد
وكري إذا نادى المضاف محنبا *** كسيد الغضا ذي الطخية المتورد
وتقصير يوم الدجن والدجن معجب *** ببهكنةٍ تحت الطراف المعمد

(ينظر شرح الأبيات في شروح المعلقات).

وأعجب الشعراء بهذا المعنى، فعارضوه بما تيسر.
وكان منهم ابن أبي الحديد المعتزلي الرافضي فقال:
لولا ثلاث لم أخف صرعتي *** ليست كما قال فتى العبدِ
أن أنصر التوحيد والعدل في *** كل مكان باذلا جهدي
وأن أناجي الله مستمتعا *** بخلوة أحلى من الشهد
وأن أتيه الدهر كبرا على *** كل لئيم أصعر الخد
لذاك لا أهوى فتاة ولا *** خمرا ولا ذا ميعة نهد

وتذكرت حين قرأت كلام هذا الرافضي ضمن ترجمته في مقدمة تحقيق كتاب (الفلك الدائر على المثل السائر)، ما أثر عن الصحابي الجليل معاذ بن جبل رضي الله تعالى عنه، أنه لما حضره الموت، قال: انظروا أصبحنا؟ فأتى فقيل: لم تصبح، فقال: انظروا أصبحنا؟ فأتى فقيل له: لم تصبح حتى أتى في بعض ذلك فقيل: قد أصبحت، قال: أعوذ بالله من ليلة صباحها إلى النار. مرحباً بالموت مرحباً، زائر مغب، حبيب جاء على فاقة. اللهم إني قد كنت أخافك فأنا اليوم أرجوك، اللهم إنك تعلم أني لم أكن أحب الدنيا وطول البقاء فيها لكري الأنهار، ولا لغرس الأشجار، ولكن لظمأ الهواجر ومكابدة الساعات، ومزاحمة العلماء بالركب، عن حلق الذكر).

ثم تجشمتُ محنة القول، فقلتُ:
لولا ثلاث لم أبال بميتتي *** ليستْ كما زعم الفتى البكري(1)
بسطيْ الكتابَ أمام عينِي مونقا *** تُدني صحائفُه جنا الفكر
ومجالسٌ للعلم فيها يُنتقى *** خير الكلام وأفضل الذكر
ودعاء ربي - حين يرقد غافل - *** مستمتعا بنسائم الفجر.

(1) : طرفة بن العبد من بكر بن وائل.

فهل من مشمر يتكبد عناء المعارضة؟

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

> ثم تجشمتُ محنة القول، فقلتُ:
> لولا ثلاث لم أبال بميتتي *** ليستْ كما زعم الفتى البكري(1)
> بسطيْ الكتابَ أمام عينِي مونقا *** تُدني صحائفُه جنا الفكر
> ومجالسٌ للعلم فيها يُنتقى *** خير الكلام وأفضل الذكر
> ودعاء ربي - حين يرقد غافل - *** مستمتعا بنسائم الفجر.
> (1) : طرفة بن العبد من بكر بن وائل.
> فهل من مشمر يتكبد عناء المعارضة؟


بارك الله فيك يا شيخ عصام، أديب بارع، وشاعر مبهر، لله درك، ويسر الله أمرك، وسدد على طريق الحق قدمك، ومجالس العلم تحفل والله بكم وبأمثالكم من خيرة طلاب العلم.

----------


## محمد العبادي

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الحبيب ، وسبحان الله فكل موضوع لكم يثير شجونا في قلبي ! فموضوعكم عن أصول البلاغة النبوية ذكرني بمبحث الاستشهاد بالحديث الشريف ومدى حجيته وكم كان لهذا المبحث من نصيب أثناء دراستي الجامعية !
وفي هذا الموضوع رجعت بذاكرتي أربع سنوات حيث أول أيامي في الجامعة ، وكانت أول قصيدة درسناها في الجامعة هي معلقة طرفة بن العبد ، وكم أتعبتني ( ابتسامة )
وما شاء معارضتكم رائعة كعادتكم .....وفقكم الله إلى كل خير .

----------


## عبدالكريم الشهري

لا فض فوك

----------


## ابن رجب

بوركت شيخنا

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

جزاكم الله خيرا

ثلاث بقين من لذة الحيوان ******** علم وإحياء ليل وملاقاة إخوان

هذا أول بيت أقوله لم أتعلم الشعر ولا فنونه مع رغبتي في ذلك لكن أجدني ليس لي ذوق الشعراء وطباعهم
ولا أدري هو موزون أم لا ؟؟ 
نظمت فيه ما أثر عن بعض السلف كمحمد بن المنكدر وغيره

----------


## أبو سعد

> فهل من مشمر يتكبد عناء المعارضة؟


أتعبت من خلفك شيخنا .....و لكن رغم ذلك نتكبد عناء الكتابة و نعارض طرفة بأبيات أعرف أنها مليئة بالأخطاء و لكن ما دمنا بحضرة الفضلاء فلاضير أن نخطئ حتى نستفيد.
 على فكرة هذه أولة مرة أكتب فيها شعرا (ابتسامة)

لولا ثلاث لم أخشى المنية*** ليست كما قال الفتى طرفة
 حب الجهاد و أهله*** به يرفع الذل و تنصر السنة 
صبر على البلاء و المحنة*** به يسمو الفتى و يعطى المنحة
 و عذر عالم إذا أتى بزلة*** به يصفو القلب و تحسن الصحبة  

ننتظر تصحيح الأحبة .

----------


## محمد العبادي

ولولا ثلاث كن لي عُدة الحَيا     ***   وربك لم أعبأ بما في الغدِ
فمنهنّ قطعُ القافراتِ بِسَفرةٍ    ***     إلى بيتٍ بمكةَ عظيمِ المشاهدِ
وضمي إذا حان الوداعُ لليلةٍ   ***        كتابَ اللهِ أو ركعة بتفردِ
وتعليمُ أهلِ الجهلِ والجهلُ مُهلُِكٌ  ***     وتذكير قومي بالمعاد المحددِ

عذرا شيخنا على الأخطاء العَروضية ، فأنا لستُ شاعرا ولكنها مجرد مشاكسات ( ابتسامة )

----------


## محمد العبادي

> وربك لم أعبأ بما في الغدِ


ربما كان الصواب أن يكون : وربك لم أعبأ بما كان في الغد
وأرجو منكم يا شيخ تضميد الجراح في هذه الأبيات الكسيرة إن كان يمكن لها من تضميد !

----------


## عصام البشير

> ثلاث بقين من لذة الحيوان ******** علم وإحياء ليل وملاقاة إخوان
> ..ولا أدري هو موزون أم لا ؟؟ 
> نظمت فيه ما أثر عن بعض السلف كمحمد بن المنكدر وغيره


ليس موزونا بارك الله فيك.
ولعلي أنشط لاحقا لإعادة النظر فيه، على أن جمع المعاني الكثيرة في البيت الواحد يحتاج إلى براعة في فن النظم.

----------


## عصام البشير

> على فكرة هذه أولة مرة أكتب فيها شعرا (ابتسامة)
> لولا ثلاث لم أخشى المنية*** ليست كما قال الفتى طرفة
> حب الجهاد و أهله*** به يرفع الذل و تنصر السنة 
> صبر على البلاء و المحنة*** به يسمو الفتى و يعطى المنحة
> و عذر عالم إذا أتى بزلة*** به يصفو القلب و تحسن الصحبة  
> ننتظر تصحيح الأحبة .


حياكم الله أخي الكريم.
كأن بينك وبين علم العروض ترة؟ (ابتسامة)

----------


## عصام البشير

> ولولا ثلاث كن لي عُدة الحَيا     ***   وربك لم أعبأ بما كان في الغدِ
> فمنهنّ قطعُ القافراتِ بِسَفرةٍ    ***     إلى بيتٍ بمكةَ عظيمِ المشاهدِ
> وضمي إذا حان الوداعُ لليلةٍ   ***        كتابَ اللهِ أو ركعة بتفردِ
> وتعليمُ أهلِ الجهلِ والجهلُ مُهلُِكٌ  ***     وتذكير قومي بالمعاد المحددِ
> عذرا .. على الأخطاء العَروضية ، فأنا لستُ شاعرا ولكنها مجرد مشاكسات ( ابتسامة )


أحسنتم أخي الكريم وأجدتم.
وأرجو مراجعة الملون بالأحمر من جهة العروض.
وعندي سؤال: هل ورد لفظ (الحيا) بمعنى (الحياة)؟
بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## محمد العبادي

جزاكم الله خيرا أستاذنا الفاضل :
1 - بالنسبة لكلمة ( الحيا ) فحقيقة لا أعلم ما إن كان قد استُعملت بمعنى الحياة أم لا ! لكن قال الزمخشري في الفائق : " الحيا: الخصب، ولامه ياءٌ، وهو من الحياة." و لا أدري هل بهذا يمكننا استعمال الكلمة بمعنى الحياة أم لا ؟ أرجو منكم التوضيح .
وأيضا ألا يمكن استعمال الكلمة بمعنى الحياة على سبيل المجاز ؟ فلا يخفى ما بين المطر والحياة من علاقة .
وإن لم يمكن استعمالها على وجه المجاز هل هناك ضرورة شعرية تبيح ذلك ؟
أرجو منكم التوضيح بارك الله فيكم .
2 - هل يمكن أن تكون ( لبيتٍ سَما عظيم المشاهد ) ؟
3 - أمهلوني قليلا .
وعذرا فاّخر عهدي بالعروض كان من أربع سنوات و لا أتذكر منه إلا طيفا ! ولعلي أتابع دروسكم الموقرة في العروض .
وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## ابن عبدالكريم

> أتعبت من خلفك شيخنا .....و لكن رغم ذلك نتكبد عناء الكتابة و نعارض طرفة بأبيات أعرف أنها مليئة بالأخطاء و لكن ما دمنا بحضرة الفضلاء فلاضير أن نخطئ حتى نستفيد.
> على فكرة هذه أولة مرة أكتب فيها شعرا (ابتسامة)
> لولا ثلاث لم أخشى المنية*** ليست كما قال الفتى طرفة
> حب الجهاد و أهله*** به يرفع الذل و تنصر السنة 
> صبر على البلاء و المحنة*** به يسمو الفتى و يعطى المنحة
> و عذر عالم إذا أتى بزلة*** به يصفو القلب و تحسن الصحبة  
> ننتظر تصحيح الأحبة .


 هذا يسمى شعرا من باب تسمية اللديغ بالسليم !! ( ابتسامة )

----------


## عامر بن بهجت

ولولا ثلاث بعد عشر صحبتها *** لعمرك لم أحفل متى قام عود
فمنهن كشاف القناع ومنتهى *** وزاد وروض ثم كافٍ لمبتدي
وحاشية قد خطّها نجل قاسمٍ  *** ومغني ذوي الأفهام أهل التعبّدِ
ومغني إمام الشام إبنِ قدامةٍ *** وعمدته فلتعتمدها لتهتدي
وكافيه مع ما خطّه إبن مفلحٍ *** بسفر فروع نافعٍ كل مقتد
كذاك دليل الطالبين وشرحه *** فمن يعتمدها يا أخيّ يجوّدِ

وعذراً فلستُ من أهل الميدان

----------


## ابن مفلح

أقول ولست شاعرا :
ولولا أمور هن من همة الفتى    ***   وربك لم أحفل إذا جاء موعدي
فأولها حب لربي وسيدي        ***    وأتبعه بالذل وقت التهجد
وثالثها وقت الغداة وفرضها    ***      فحافظ على وقت الفرائض تهتدي 
وخامسها حج لبيت معظم      *** وسادسها فعل الصلاة بمسجد
وسابعها علم الفروع وأصله    ***  خصوصا إذا كانا على قول أحمد
وتاسعها أهل وبنت لطيفة       *** عشارية لاقول طرفة فاهتد

----------


## عامر بن بهجت

> أقول ولست شاعرا :
> ولولا أمور هن من همة الفتى    ***   وربك لم أحفل إذا جاء موعدي
> فأولها حب لربي وسيدي        ***    وأتبعه بالذل وقت التهجد
> وثالثها وقت الغداة وفرضها    ***      فحافظ على وقت الفرائض تهتدي 
> وخامسها حج لبيت معظم      *** وسادسها فعل الصلاة بمسجد
> وسابعها علم الفروع وأصله    ***  خصوصا إذا كانا على قول أحمد
> وتاسعها أهل وبنت لطيفة       *** عشارية لاقول طرفة فاهتد


أجدت وأبدعت حتى كأنها قطعة من نظم ابن عبد القوي
لا فض فوك

----------

